# UND Waterfowlers' Hunting Party



## UND Ducks Unlimited (Oct 11, 2011)

UND Ducks Unlimited Chapter Invites you to our Spring Waterfowlers' Hunting Party.

Date: April 20, 2012 
Doors open at 5:30 pm
Dinner 6:00 pm

Ramada Inn Grand Forks, ND

ONLY $25 (includes Meal, Membership, magazine subscription, and chance to win a gun), online membership normally costs $35

If you like to hunt , the DU chapter of UND is hosting a great event for you. This event filled with great hunting gear, decoys, blinds, and and more every hunter. There will be no live auction and sit down meal. Grab FREE keg beer til its gone! and Burger and Brat buffet!, and check out many raffles.

Buy your ticket in advance and you get a chance at a 42" TV, 3doz Dakota Decoys or DPMS AR-15.

For Tickets, questions or information call Andrew:

651-428-5455
http://www.ndducks.org for online tickets

Wanna join UND DU? We would like you to join our team! Join our facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=2212454145


----------



## UND Ducks Unlimited (Oct 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## spankylabs (Feb 27, 2011)

Tell us there's a way for alumni to buy merchandise with that logo. Would look sweet in my Fighting Sioux themed bar area.


----------



## UND Ducks Unlimited (Oct 11, 2011)

We are in the process of getting shirts with that logo on them. We are also going to make vinyl decals with our avatar picture. What kind of merchandise were you thinking for a bar?


----------



## onken011 (Dec 13, 2009)

The UND WHP is coming up Friday! Make sure to get your tickets in advance to get in on the 42" HD TV, DPMS AR-15, or the Decoys.


----------



## spankylabs (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry for late reply. Good idea going with shirts and hats. Was thinking some sort of wall art. Have been in contact with a guy that will do the black/white logo cut out of metal. Would attach a picture of something similar he has done for us but this site is kind of a pita for attaching photos via mobile. Have offered to buy 2 if he donates one to your banquet next year. Waiting to hear back. Colored logo maybe on a piece of barnwood or cedar should sell. Lot of alum out there that are big into hunting and spending. Alumni Review magazine as a marketing tool?


----------



## UND Ducks Unlimited (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that came out to our Waterfowl Hunters Party on 4/20/2012. It was a huge success and we can't wait for next year to come for the next banquet. If anyone has any ideas for things to do or items you would like to see let us know and we'll see what we can do. Thanks again!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome banquet last friday! We raised a bunch of money that goes right to the ducks. Hope to see you all next year and bring your friends, the more people the more gear to win!

If you have any suggestion on the banquet let us know so we can make the banquet even better next year!

Thank You!


----------

